# Flounder and big Flounder



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is a few from the other night and a 26" 8lb 11oz monster.:thumbup:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice! Good job.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell I'd smile if I stuck that doormat. Nice flattie!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*Big Fish Big Tracks*

I tracked her for a week, kept missing her so I took a friend in the boat last night, and Eric actually stuck her, I put him on her.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn. What a hoss! Way to go man.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Which lights are you using


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

That is big fish, good job hunting her down.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Now that's a nice flounder !


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful flounder. :thumbsup: That's a trophy.

Thanks for sharing the photos too.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*Flounder Pro Lights*

I use the Flounder Pro 2000 and FP 2000XL for wading and the FP 2600 for the boat. Available at www.fishinglightsetc.com


floorman1 said:


> Which lights are you using


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

That is one fine doormat! About how long will one of them setups on your boat run on a fully charged marine battery?


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

That's one fine flounder! Congrats, hard work = success!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

WOW NICE:thumbup:


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Pensacola area or out of the area?


----------

